# Two stroke engine



## Tuscan8 (May 13, 2014)

Hi all 

So I have been building Elmers engines so far but I now want to try my hand at a two stroke glow plug engine. Can anyone recommend a good set of plans for a first timer 

Many thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## gus (May 15, 2014)

Two stroke Glow Plug Engine look simple to build but it has very unforgiving fits to deal with.
The Bolero and FireFly Engines have yet to start and run. Both were very unforgiving and not for beginners. Honing skills required to get the high compression. 

The Webster open crankcase 4 stroke engine is a very forgiving engine to build. The Rupnow Engine is also another engine to consider building. The Hitting n Missing can be achieved later when the engine runs smoothly.

Paul Swifty and Gus now building the Nemett-Lynx 4 stroke I.C. Engine which is for the advanced beginner. There are another two HMEM Members about to start building same engine.

Wish you all success.Feel welcome to view our posts.


----------



## lohring (May 16, 2014)

A simple, old time model airplane engine's plans are available on modelenginenews.org  Look under engines/plans for the Hallam 9.5 cc petrol engine.  Ignore the ignition parts, make the piston one piece cast iron and lap it to the sleeve.  Other easier engines are those that use Cox .049 piston and liner assemblies on custom crankcases.  See http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f12/098-v-twin-using-2-cox-049-cylinder-assemblies-22013/ and http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f16/engine-making-possibly-helpful-6984/ for ideas.

Lohring Miller


----------

